# je peux les lire d'un derrière distrait



## Freigeist

Salve a tutti!
Sto traducendo la trascrizione di un discorso sulle valute complementari.   In questa parte, l'oratore sta parlando della concentrazione della   moneta nelle mani di pochi. Per descrivere questo  fenomeno, si serve di un'analogia con il gioco del Monopoli. Ecco il brano in cui è contenuta l'espressione in oggetto:

_Première chose déjà, c'est que dans ce système monétaire, par design, il n'y a non pas un gagnant --celui qui a tous les billets-- parce que si j'ai tous les billets et que les autres joueurs n'ont rien je suis aussi aussi économiquement mort que les autres! Donc les billets qui me restent, je peux en faire ce que je veux, je peux les lire d'un derrière distrait, comme disaient certains... mais en tout cas, je ne peux plus rien en faire.

Per prima cosa, in questo sistema monetario, per definizione, non c'è un vincitore, quello che ha tutte le banconote, perché se io ho tutte le banconote e gli altri non hanno niente sono economicamente morto come gli altri! Delle banconote che mi restano posso fare quello che voglio,posso --------------------------------, come dicono alcuni... ma in ogni caso, non posso più farci niente._

Come tradurre l'espressione sottolineata? Pare sia una citazione dello sceneggiatore Henri Jeanson, ma non sono riuscita a trovare una eventuale traduzione "ufficiale" in italiano. Suppongo sia un gioco di parole con l'espressione _écouter d'une oreille distraite_, ma una traduzione letterale_ leggere con un sedere distratto_ non mi sembra praticabile 

Qualcuno la conosce? Merci!


----------



## Nunou

Non conosco questa espressione ma a occhio e croce direi che, sebbene formulata in maniera un po' più elegante, può corrispondere all'alquanto volgaruccia (ma illustrativa) espressione italiana "mi ci posso pulire _il ....". 
_Qui... chiamiamolo_ "lato B_"....

Naturalmente aspettiamo anche altre opinioni!

EDIT: se così fosse, penso che ovviamente non lo puoi tradurre in quel modo e opterei per un "posso usarli come carta straccia"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Già in partenza c'è qualcosa che non va nell'uso della citazione: leggere una banconota mi pare strano... Se dovessimo davvero tradurre "l'aforisma" originale, mi sembra che "leggere qualcosa con un didietro/sedere distratto"  sarebbe l'unica soluzione plausibile. 
Qui, suggerirei piuttosto di sosituire con "ci posso giocare a Monòpoli".
Nota: "Sedere" non sarà una parola da ostracizzare con tanto di , no?
Buona giornata.


----------



## Nunou

Matou
personalmente non ostracizzo "sedere" ma volevo evitare di scrivere un suo sinonimo e/o urtare la sensibilità di qualcuno..
Qui sul forum non so mai quando è il caso di andarci coi "piedi di piombo" oppure a "ruota libera"...

Visto che già c'era un riferimento al gioco, direi che il tuo "ci posso giocare a Monopoli" è più che appropriato!!! 

Buona giornata!!!


EDIT: in rete ho trovato molti riferimenti a questa frase, su uno in particolare c'è scritto "_Enfin quand au dossier d'information, on_ _peut avantageusement le lire d'un derrière distrait (attention, c'est du papier glacé)__._....questo e altri riferimenti, mi portano a pensare che non ero poi così fuori strada....


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,

Questa sezione è sempre stata abbastanza permissiva, ci puoi andare con i piedi _d'alluminio_... E non eri fuori strada (vai a lavarti lo stesso le mani prima di preparare il pranzo), perché in sostanza è il significato esatto dell'originale espresso comunque meno crudamente e in modo più ambiguo: si potrà anche capire che si legge volentieri al bagno, senza altra utilità .


----------



## Freigeist

Mi piace e mi sembra anche abbastanza appropriato in questo contesto "posso usarli come carta straccia", anche se si perde la citazione e il riferimento al _derrière_. Però immagino che in italiano non l'avrebbe comunque capita nessuno.

"mi ci posso pulire il _culo_"  sarebbe perfetta, però mi sembra un po' eccessiva... Non so se utilizzando "sedere" andrebbe ugualmente bene: l'oratore è un uomo adulto e nel prosieguo del discorso dice di essere stato anche due volte in carcere, questa sorta di auto-censura mi sembrerebbe un po' ridicola in bocca a lui...

In questo contesto eviterei "ci posso pure giocare a Monopoli", proprio perché c'è già il riferimento al gioco in precedenza: in questa frase, secondo me, bisogna conservare l'ambiguità se stia ancora parlando del gioco o se abbia spostato il discorso sul sistema economico.

@matoupaschat: non sono sicura, ma credo che la citazione originale non  si riferisse alle banconote, è l'oratore che ha ripreso la frase  adattandola al suo contesto.
Per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo di  concordo con Nunou e il suo "andarci con i piedi di piombo" 

Grazie a entrambi per questa interessante discussione!

P.S.: e se ci mettessi "posso pure usarli come carta igienica"? Sarebbe meno volgare, ma non ipocrita come "mi ci posso pure pulire il sedere" e manterrebbe almeno in parte il riferimento originale. La citazione si perde comunque ma immagino che un pubblico italiano non l'avrebbe capita lo stesso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Freigeist,

Scusa perché solo ora ho avuto l'idea di cercare in rete il testo che devi tradurre, e ci trovo il Monopoly, quindi capisco benissimo il tuo problema. Avresti dovuto indicarci il link, questo, sì che è lecito fare in questa sezione!
Così avremmo forse perso meno tempo, anche per gli altri thread, su un testo tradotto automaticamente, dal quale risulta dificilissimo indovinare le intenzioni primitive dell'autore: il francese è troppo strapazzato per fidarsene.
Come dici, la citazione originale non si riferisce alle banconote, neanche si è totalmente sicuri della sua attribuzione.



Edit: Vedo che si tratta di sottotitoli, allora, forse questa prosa è adatta alle immagini, ma vai a saperlo, senza il video!


----------



## Nunou

Allora, non ho visto in rete il testo da tradurre ma in effetti se gli altri giocatori non hanno più soldi, pensandoci bene, con quei biglietti non si potrebbe neppure più giocare a Monopoli in compagnia, al limite si potrebbe far finta di giocarci da soli. Nel contesto più generale di tutto l'argomento mi sembra comunque che si voglia dire che la ricchezza è equiparabile a niente se non è (almeno in parte) ben distribuita. A ricchezza generalmente si abbinano i soldi...da qui forse il concetto che i soldi sono equiparabili a normalissima carta (igienica o straccia che dir si voglia) quando hanno perso il loro intrinseco valore di "moneta di scambio". A mio avviso non è poi così importante definire esattamente cosa si può o non si può ancora fare con quei soldi/ricchezza bensì il fatto che non hanno più lo stesso valore.


----------



## matoupaschat

Guarda qui (si scarica in allegato). Spero vada bene indicare il link in questo modo. Sembra di sì!


----------



## Nunou

Sì, ho potuto leggerlo Matou!! Grazie!! 
Mi riallaccio a quanto già detto nel mio precedente intervento...aggiungo solo "valuta" e valori di scambio perché la vera ricchezza sta nello scambio (di soldi, valori, idee, sentimenti...ecc. ecc.)...e questo non solo perché lo dice il testo in questione.


----------

